# Executive Chef Job In Dubai



## tmathew99 (Jun 22, 2004)

Apply to [email protected]

We currently have the requirement for an Executive Chef to work for a World Leader in food Service managing a string of hospitality projects & chains.

To be considered you will be working with a 5 Star Property in either Middle East/Europe or Far East & must be under the age of 45.

Excellent Tax Free Salary & Full Expatriate Benefits will be provided.

Apply Immediately.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello,

I am moving this to the Global Chefs forum. The Welcome Forum is for introductions only. Please feel free to return and introduce yourself. 

Thanks,
Mezzaluna


----------



## 1955 (May 24, 2011)

Married couple, experienced chefs and restaurant Managers in the Mediterranean Cuisine - specialising in Greek cuisine- interested in working in Dubai in either restaurants or catering services.

For further information email [email protected]


----------

